# My LT25



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

jeeze I dont think ive ever seen a Gheenoe so pimped out


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Wheres the cup holders? ;D Slick ride..


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

Really sharp looking rig there....I see that you have some kind of Trolling Motor stabilizer attached near the head of TM...is that a "Ram Mount" trolling motor stabilizer?...how well does it work WOT in a bumpy chop? or does your TM take a beating?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Wheres the cup holders?  ;D Slick ride..


Power pole? Outriggers? Radar? Kitchen Sink?

haha, j/k thats an awesome sled!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great looking rig. I have a LT25 CC in Orlando too. Pretty much the same rig except I do have cup holders and a power pole ;D

The boat looks great. Good colors. I really like the tackle storage in the center compartment. 

I have the same GPS/Fishfinder and its mounted in the same place. Its hard to tilt it to a good view when you have a passenger sitting in front of you. If you come up with any good ways to deal with it let me know.


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

I would love to have the power pole as well so I dont have to run my boat up on shore all the time and ease of use. I have a stick anchor I had made from 3/4 in" fiberglass rod and a rope ugh (from max gain systems, relatives bring me them when they visit from Georgia have made several) . My concern is the extra weight do you have any issues with the weight? What do you think of the Minn Kota Talon?as far as the center console goes I have the \same problem, thought of this before but I would probably build a cup holder from seaboard with an open box in the middle. I think the steering wouldnt be in the way when your sitting either.







[/img]


----------



## skinnydipn (Oct 15, 2012)

W.Palm,... is that a Ram Mount trolling motor stabilizer you have attached near the steering head of the trolling motor?...does it protect your TM in a bumpy chop?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

That's a nice setup. I had a 6' power pole on my LT and it didn't make a difference other than making fishing a lot more enjoyable. I wouldn't own a boat without one.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I would love to have the power pole as well so I dont have to run my boat up on shore all the time and ease of use. I have a stick anchor I had made from 3/4 in" fiberglass rod and a rope ugh...........My concern is the extra weight do you have any issues with the weight? What do you think of the Minn Kota Talon?


Fiberglass stick it pin is a good choice. I have one too but like the remote control option on the Power Pole. I can put it down with one finger while I have a fish on.

Here is a picture of three of us sitting on the back deck of my LT25. 300 lbs of people, 210 lb motor, Power Pole, full size Bob's Machine Shop hydraulic jack plate, and both hydraulic pumps in the bilge. Floats and runs just fine. If I had to do it again I would move the hydraulic pumps into the center console for better weight distribution but at that point you are really splitting hairs.

I have a Power Pole because the Talon didn't exist when I bought it. Several Gheenoe owners have Talons on the LT25 and like them. Custom Gheenoe sells both and could give you more information.


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

The ram mount on the trolling motor made all the difference in the world. No more jarring or shaking, sits solid. I am going to look into the talon, is it a 6 foot?


----------



## djlay57 (Nov 18, 2010)

pimp whip what the decking ?sea deck ?


----------



## wilg999 (May 14, 2011)

Yuuup, That is some great stuff, very easy to work with.


----------

